# Star Wars Episode 8: Rian Johnson spricht über Luke Skywalker



## Darkmoon76 (18. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Rian Johnson spricht über Luke Skywalker* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Rian Johnson spricht über Luke Skywalker*


----------



## Wamboland (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich gehe fest von Luke als Machtgeist aus. Fand sein Ende eigentlich ganz gelungen - richtig machen konnte man es eh nicht ^^


----------



## Shredhead (18. Dezember 2017)

Rian Johnson sollte sich was schämen! Ich bin da ganz bei Hamill, das war nicht Luke Skywalker in diesem Machwerk! Episode 8 ist eine Schande.


----------



## Vandred (18. Dezember 2017)

Komme grade aus dem Film, und ich fürchte ich kreig ein Änliches Problem mit den Sequels was andere mit den Prequels haben, denn ich bleibe dabei Episode 7,8 und 9 Ist und Bleib mir immer noch die Thrawn Triology!


----------



## moeykaner (19. Dezember 2017)

Ich muss sagen ich bin super enttäuscht von dem Film. Soviele unglaubwürdige Entscheidungen die getroffen wurden, unlogische Momente (warum nicht das Schiff per Autopilot oder Android in die feindlichen Schiffe lenken?), soviel verschenktes Potenzial (z.B. Hintergrundgeschichte von Snoke....ja ich weiß kommt in den Büchern zur Trilogie :/ ), schlechter Humor und ständig in unpassenden Momenten, verschenktes Potenzial bei Rey, Story von Rose und Finn war übelst langweilig und cringey usw. 

Schade, kein Film nach meinem Geschmack. Hoffentlich wird 9 dann wieder besser.


----------



## Frullo (19. Dezember 2017)

Nun - im Gegensatz zum Opferlamm Han Solo hat Luke Skywalker einem seiner Legende angemessenes Ende gefunden...


----------



## Savag3r (19. Dezember 2017)

moeykaner schrieb:


> ... unlogische Momente (warum nicht das Schiff per Autopilot oder Android in die feindlichen Schiffe lenken?) ...



Ich hab den selben Fehler gemacht und im Film auf Logikbrüche geachtet. Das hätte mir fast den Kinoabend versaut, denn der Film bricht wirklich oft mit der Logik (Warum zieht man die riesige Torbrecherkanone hunderte Meter durch den Sand und wirft sie nicht gleich näher am Tor ab? Wenn Sternenzerstörer so leicht zu zerstören sind, warum hat man das nicht schon mit den beiden anderen Begleitschiffen gemacht denen der Sprit ausgegangen ist? Um nur zwei davon zu nennen...).

Irgendwann dachte ich mir, dass ein Film mit Lichtschwertern und sprechenden Jedi-Geistern einfach auf Logik scheißen kann und darf und ab dann hat er mir auch wieder gefallen.


----------

